# histoire de dire /de voir.... (histoire de + infinitif)



## Vanesa Yo

Hola chicos,
¿sabéis qué puede significar esa expresión: histoire de dire? Os pongo el contexto: " Il fourra dese vieux CD dan son sac, juste histoire de dire, et s'en fut inspecter el bureau de son pere".

¿Puede ser algo relacionado con la rapidez, como en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, o en un visto y no visto?

¡Gracias otra vez!


----------



## niko

Hola,

Pues, "histoire de" significa más o menos "pour".
Y "histoire de dire", es una expresión idiomática... No hay alguna relación con la rapidez.
"Faire quelque chose juste pour dire" significa hacer sin interés, sin deseo real. Es un poquito dificil explicarlo, pienso que otros foreros van a ayudarte mejor


----------



## chics

Algo así como "que no se diga..."


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
equivaldría más o menos a 
"para que después la gente no diga que no lo ha hecho"
o "para cumplir" pero sin necesidad absoluta de hacerlo
hasta luego


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Por hacer algo, tal vez...
(gracias a todos)


----------



## josepbadalona

sí, me parece muy bien...


----------



## kyppo

Hola, necesito que me ayudéis para traducir esta frase, creo que entiendo el sentido pero no sé cómo traducirlo. 
Muchas gracias de antemano!

Histoire de se donner bonne conscience, l’Union européenne dispose depuis 2000 d’une ‘Charte des Droits Fondamentaux’


----------



## yserien

También se usa en español. Sería como decir "con el motivo,con la disculpa,para satisfacción de todos" ¿Ves el sentido ?

La Unión Europea dispone desde 2000 de una Carta de Derechos Fundamentales, historia de crearse una buena conciencia.


----------



## iaf

Si bien en tono más informal, aquí utilizamos también "cosa de... / cuestión de..." en contextos similares. Más formal también: "a fin de...".

P.d.: Creo que conviene invertir la frase principal y la subordinada, así suena extraña en castellano, ¿no?


----------



## kyppo

Muchas gracias!! Era lo que yo pensaba pero no me atrevía a cambiar tanto la frase por miedo a que la consideraran excesivamente libre


----------



## yserien

kyppo said:


> Muchas gracias!! Era lo que yo pensaba pero no me atrevía a cambiar tanto la frase por miedo a que la consideraran excesivamente libre


Coincidimos los tres, yo no me quedé muy satisfecho, algo había que no me gustaba.(Acabo de corregirla, así queda mejor)


----------



## Benevic

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Pour traduire "histoire de..." serait-il correct de dire également "en cuanto crearse una buena conciencia..."? Attention! je ne fais qu'apprendre l'espagnol et ceci est une question, non une réponse. En fait, je ne sais pas si j'aurais peut-être dû ouvrir un autre "fil".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Benevic,

Ta question est bien à sa place sur ce fil, pas de problème. 

"En cuanto crearse" n'est pas une formulation correcte en espagnol, je parle en général, donc pas seulement pour cette traduction. Il manquerait une préposition ou un pronom, mais en plus, le sens serait différent (en cuanto a: quant à ; en cuanto que: du moment que, si toutefois). Je ne vois pas d'adaptation possible pour que ça colle.

J'en profite pour donner une autre option:

- *Con tal de*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fthomas

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*
​
Hola, estoy enviando un correo de recomendacion a una amiga. 

Quiero decir: "en sortant, n'oublie pas d'eteindre l'interrupteur histoire de faire quelques économies". 

Mi frase en español es : 

Al salir, no olvides apagar el interuptor para que hagamos economias. 

Es corecto ? "para que" es la mejor traduccion de "histoire de"?


----------



## Marlluna

Fthomas said:


> Hola, estoy enviando un correo de recomendacion a una amiga.
> 
> Quiero decir: "en sortant, n'oublie pas d'eteindre l'interrupteur histoire de faire quelques économies".
> 
> Mi frase en español es :
> 
> Al salir, no olvides apagar el interuptor para que hagamos economias.
> 
> Es corecto ? "para que" es la mejor traduccion de "histoire de"?


 
"Hacer economías" no es nada corriente. Mejor "al salir, no te olvides de apagar el interruptor para ahorrar un poco". Espero que te sirva. Que tengas un buen día.


----------



## esteban

Me parece que el giro "histoire de" es algo coloquial. Por lo tanto, habría que buscar una traducción con el mismo registro en español. 

Tal vez:


*Histoire de* se donner bonne conscience, l’Union européenne dispose depuis 2000 d’une ‘Charte des Droits Fondamentaux’.

<=>

Desde el año 2000, la Unión Europea [...] "Declaración de Derechos Fundamentales" *como para* darse buena conciencia.


N'oublie pas d'éteindre la lumière en partant, *histoire de* faire des économies.

<=>

No te olvides de apagar la luz al salir, *a ver* si ahorramos un poco.


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Fthomas

Vale, muchas gracias!


----------



## Aoyama

> Me parece que el giro "histoire de" es algo coloquial. Por lo tanto, habría que buscar una traducción con el mismo registro en español.


*Histoire de* , comme déjà dit plus haut = *à fin de *, *dans le but de* 
Je ne savais pas que la tournure  "historia de (crearse una buena conciencia)" existait en espagnol .


----------



## chlapec

Aoyama said:


> Je ne savais pas que la tournure "historia de (crearse una buena conciencia)" existait en espagnol .


 
Je suppose que c'est à cause du commentaire d'yserien dans le post 2, où il affirme que la tournure "historia de" existe aussi en espagnol, que tu dis ça . À mon avis, cette affirmation est erronée. On pourrait dire "cuestión de", dans la phrase proposée, mais pas "historia de".


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, bien sûr, cela renvoie au post 2. Donc, si un "natif" dit que c'est erroné ...
_Question de _est intéressant car, comme tu dois savoir, l'expression existe en français aussi, avec une construction différente :
histoire de + verbe (histoire de faire des économies / d'en avoir pour son argent etc)
question de + nom (question d'économie[s] / question de temps / question d'argent)
question de + verbe existe probablement, mais par analogie, pas correct.


----------



## Obscuremélancolie

Bonjour!

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre Lucien Jerphagnon y su admiración por san Agustín y me he quedado atascada en una frase. 
"Par curiosité, j¡ai voulu lire un peu de saint Agustin, *comme ça, histoire de voir*: Les Confessions, bien sûr, puis quelques écrits de jeunesse..."
Éste es mi intento, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo traducir "comme ça, histoire de voir":

"Por curiosidad, quise leer un poco de san Agustín, (...) _“Las Confesiones”,  _desde luego, después ciertos escritos de juventud..."

Gracias!


----------



## jprr

Hola:

...., para ver nomás, ...
...., así de vago, ....


----------



## sorollexiste

Salut à tous.

Je n'arrive pas à entendre la phrase "HISTOIRE DE TE REMONTER LE MORAL" de un livre de français, niveau B1.
Le contexte (un dialogue):

***

-Bon, j'ai une idée. 
*HISTOIRE DE TE REMONTER LE MORAL*, je t'invite à diner à un restaurant

Merci en avance et pardon pour des erreurs


----------



## spmbdd

Hola,
"histoire de" significa aquí "para" o bien "con el fin de".
Te invito a cenar al restaurante para levantarte el ánimo.


----------

